# Telephone Game



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Since this is a forum about phones I think we should all play a game of telephone...

I'll start with a post and every post will slightly change it. (to something related-semi related)

Lets see where this ends up. lol

OK,

I Say - *ANDROID*

You say...


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

highschool


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Swirlies

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Technowizard66 said:


> Swirlies
> 
> Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


Flush


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Embarrassed

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------

